# Car sick/Peeing



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Humphrey is 11 1/2 weeks old and since we got him three weeks ago we have done regular car trips with him, from the beginning he has been sick, even on short journeys, sometimes twice. Lately he has started to pee in the car as well even though I make sure he pees before he gets in. Is this normal puppy behaviour and something he will grow out of or do I need to accept the fact that he's just not a good traveller. I live in England but am from Ireland and would love to bring him home for Christmas where he'll have acres of space to run around in but if he cant handle a 20 min car journey I don't think a three hour car journey and then a three hour ferry trip will agree with him. any advice? :-\


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

Ginger is a good natural remedy that helps car sickness in dogs, as well as humans.


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Solefald, how soon before travel should I give him these? 15/20minutes I guess. I assume hes peeing because he is stressed out by the car.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Humphrey is still a young pup. Give it time with the peeing. His bladder control is not fully developed yet. (it should steadily get better) 
If you think it is stress peeing, I would really focus on making a positive association with being in the car. Treat heavily with high value treats and give lots of praise when getting in and riding. For basics, start with not traveling anywhere. Just practice getting him in, treating and praise, and then getting out. Then try with the car on, and then with trips around the block. 

In terms of car sickness, is he roaming free or in a crate in the car? A crate or a dog car harness to keep him snuggled/restrained might help. You may also try feeding him a little before a trip. I know empty stomachs can sometimes exacerbate motion sickness.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Aspen was car sick at the start , then grew out of it 3-4 months. Not sure if it made a difference but he didn't like being in a crate in the car, he preferred being harnessed in.


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Jasper was regularly car sick for the first 3 months we had him- until approx 21 weeks, including peeing and diaorrhea! He once managed all 3 before we had gotten 200m down the road. Short journeys always ending in a fun walk, a lot of playing chase and hide'n'seek around the car helped and he is now 14 months old and travels regularly to and from south UK to Scotland with no problems, getting a pee stop every 3-4 hours. Our new one was 9 months old when we got him and seemed quite fearful of the car and would crouch beside it quivering. We fed him every meal in there for a week and he now jumps in for a treat. They always get a little treat and big praise when they get in, they travel in the boot with a flat bed or several towels, not in a crate, but a soft travel crate may help him feel more secure whilst a puppy. Hope you've got a cover for your car to contain the mess and be very mindful of his small bladder if travelling >30 mins at present!


----------



## nict9 (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the advice, I tried some ginger biscuits this morning and he was fine on our 20 minute journey, no sickness. He still seems a little stressed but hopefully I can work on that. He is in a crate in the car but I might try a dog gate and remove the crate to see if he prefers that. As for bladder control he has just started sleeping through the night with no pee breaks and I always make sure he pees before we get in the car so I will just have to wait and see if that stops with the sickness. Like everyone's said he's still just a little boy and I am sure he will grow out of it a. Otherwise he is a fab little (not so little) puppy. ;D


----------

